# Medical Inadmissibility



## phnx1311 (Nov 29, 2015)

I am in Canada on Work permit and I was recently diagnosed with ulcerative colitis ,It's mild condition right now and will not cause any trouble for at least 10 years. I want to apply for PR in a year .will this health issue make me medically Inadmissible.


----------

